

100 million+ page views per day, 950TB streaming video - just 1 adult website - badgergravling
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/123929-just-how-big-are-porn-sites/2
Wow. I obviously knew adult websites were pretty big, but the stats are pretty astounding. The number 1 site is 3x CNN or ESPN....
======
awongh
"but even then YouPorn is something like six times larger than Hulu."

Whoa.

